# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  cannot access my old paid for advice

## cymruchic

On the commercial  services tab i have 3 questions and solution that i paid for previously
it will not let me see them and say i need to pay agin to see my threads i already paid for ?
the answer to my current problem may be there 
why do i need to pay again for something i already paid for

----------


## FDibbins

You shouldnt have to.  I will check with the TT to see what's up

----------


## cymruchic

thanks for that  :Smilie:

----------

